# Dry Hair



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

When i got Riley in June he was completely shaved down. I have been growing his hair out and it's now almost to the ground. He has really thick silky hair and it's very easy to care for, but the hair towards the back on his butt and top of his back is sort of wooly. Is there anything that i could use to get that part of his hair as silky as the rest of his hair? I have used Coat Handler and CC products on him and spray more conditioner in that are than the others to try and get it silky.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Deb, I think it is normal wear and tear on that hair. Each time Riley sits it is on his rear hair. And the top of the coat definitely takes the blunt of the elements.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I have the same problem with Zoey. It's like she has two different hair textures. She has silky in the front then about half way down her back it turns to a more cottony texture. It's just so strange. Her back legs have the silky hair too, it's just on her back down to her tail. I use to think it was the way I was drying her but I've been very careful and that didn't help. I've wondered for a long time if it's possible for you to have two different types of hair on the same dog. Tess has the cottony hair all over and I'd love to find something to make it more silky but I guess it's just a different type. I've tried every product out there! I'm at a loss too.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

The Vellus Satin Cream is nice-just a little dab rubbed on your hands and then smoothed over coat once dry. Satin Cream  I don't know if anything is actually going to change the texture, but it can help the appearance. Also, you might try having your groomer thin the hair in that area. The hair on Perri's rear isn't wooly, but it is very thick and having it thinned out a bit every once in a while helps it to lay better.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I just bought Bio Groom Mink Oil Conditioning spray and it makes his coat soft and silky. I read somewhere about Mink Oil doing wonders on a cottony coat. Clifford's whole coat is cottony, so I use this now, and I like it. You only spray a little all over though, I learned the hard way. The next day after spraying him, it absorbs and looks real silky and soft. Doesn't smell the best, but a little cologne can change that. I am going to try that satin cream too, thanks for suggesting it.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Be sure her ends are getting trimmed on a regular basis. Broken ends can make for a fluffy-looking and feeling coat. 

Doing a final rinse with a touch of Coat Handler conditioner diluted heavily and left in may help, too. 

Be careful with oil...if used every day it can dry the coat out if not bathed out every 3-4 days.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> Be sure her ends are getting trimmed on a regular basis. Broken ends can make for a fluffy-looking and feeling coat.
> 
> Doing a final rinse with a touch of Coat Handler conditioner diluted heavily and left in may help, too.
> 
> Be careful with oil...if used every day it can dry the coat out if not bathed out every 3-4 days.[/B]


The spray on the biogroom is a very fine mist and used once a week after bathing. How is oil drying though, it seems it would cause the reverse effect. Thanks for the heads up on the oil.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

BACI HAS THE SAME THING .I HAVE TRIED EVERY THING 3/4 FROM HIS HEAD BACK IS ALL SILKY, THEN THERE IS A PATCH OF FLUFFY COTTONY HAIR THAT POOFS OUT.I TRIED ALL DIFFERENT THINGS FROM BLOW-DRYING THE BACK OF HIS BODY FIRST,I THOUGHT BY THE TIME I GOT TO THE BACK HIS HAIR WAS DRYING BUT IT DOESN'T MAKE A DIFFERENCE. MY GROOMER JUST LOOKED AT ME AND SAID YOUR DOG HAS NOT SO GOOD HAIR WITH HER HEAVY RUSSIAN ACCENT., BUT I TRY MY BEST.IM TRYING TO GROW HIS HAIR OUT I THOUGHT THAT WOULD HELP . I DID HEAR A LOT OF GOOD THINGS ABOUT VELLUS :smheat:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your suggestions. I do trim his ends about once a month. I'll try the Vellus i have some for Chloe. but not sure if i have ever tried it on Riley. When i give him his bath this week i will try a heavily diluted Coat Handler as a final rinse to see if that helps.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Shoni has that same thing going on about the last couple of inches of his back just before the tail. Part of it is that with his tail curled up against his back it plays havic with that spot. I have used several things to try and smooth it down but I think I'll let it get longer and see if that helps. He was cut with a clipper 2 mo. ago down to about 1 1/2 in. and that made it worse. I wish I would never have let the groomer cut him with a clipper. Scissors would have been so much better. :smilie_tischkante: 

P.S. I just ordered the Vellus Sampler. It has the Satin in it. Now I can try the shampoos/conditioner and satin.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> Shoni has that same thing going on about the last couple of inches of his back just before the tail. Part of it is that with his tail curled up against his back it plays havic with that spot. I have used several things to try and smooth it down but I think I'll let it get longer and see if that helps. He was cut with a clipper 2 mo. ago down to about 1 1/2 in. and that made it worse. I wish I would never have let the groomer cut him with a clipper. Scissors would have been so much better. :smilie_tischkante:
> 
> P.S. I just ordered the Vellus Sampler. It has the Satin in it. Now I can try the shampoos/conditioner and satin.[/B]


If you frequently trim his ends with scissors as you grow him out it will be much easier, the coat will look less fluffy, and the ends will not be broken.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm having the same problem with Jett and I've just started using th Vellus Satin cream and the static stabilizer spray when I brush him. It does look better than it did but I think we have a long road ahead of us haha!


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks :smilie_daumenpos: for the heads up on trimming the coat.. I am trying to grow Leahs coat out and didnt realise that I was meant to do that!!! :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=570115
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jackie, are you saying trim ends all over? Shoni's hair is about 3" all over his body, should I keep trimming the whole body? How much are you cutting, 1/4"? How often? Seems like I would cut off all the growth if it was done very often.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=570147
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just trim the ends once a month. I don't think i even cut 1/4". Riley's hair grows fast so it's not as noticeable.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I trim probably about 1/4 inch off the body coat and chest area. Soda's coat grows very fast so I trim him every 2-3 weeks. It might slow growth a little, but broken coat ends will slow it even more (and make you pull coat out).


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

> I trim probably about 1/4 inch off the body coat and chest area. Soda's coat grows very fast so I trim him every 2-3 weeks. It might slow growth a little, but broken coat ends will slow it even more (and make you pull coat out).[/B]


I've never trimmed Moxie. Am i supposed to if I'm growing his coat? I only trim his paw pads. His hair isn't all one length...it doesn't break a lot. I just have never done anything besides brush/comb him out. I just got the coat handler shampoo and conditioner. I used this new cuddley puppy from kheils ( I hadn't gotten the coat handler from cherrybrook yet) 

I like how the Kheils got him whiter, but I thought it was a lot more drying than the Pantene. After I used the Silk Spirits on him he got all shiney. Moxie's Butt is also a different texture than his body. It's alittle kinky and drier. It's strange. But I did wash him twice and made sure to really rinse out all the shampoo, then put the conditiioner in and let it sit for 3 minutes. 

I will say that I love the Spa Lavish facial on his face. I could definetly tell the difference between his head and his body texture. The Spa Lavish made his head so shiney even without a conditioner or oil. I am thinking of trying Spa lavish shampoo (not the facial) on the rest of his body. But I will try the coat handler shampoo and conditioner first. Diluted of course. 

I got my measuring bottles from Sally's this weekend, a long with the mesh wraps (which i suck at..LOL) I used the wraps then when I un wrapped his top knot is was all kinky..even with the Kolestral...Oh Jackie..I wish you lived closer! I'd hire you to train me TO DO ALL THIS PROPERLY!

So I'm figuring I should trim Moxie? Now I need the proper scissors...oy, just what i wanted. more stuff


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm talking about regrowing a coat after it was clipped. The clipping leaves the ends "frayed". Moxie hasn't been clipped. As his coat gets long, you'll probably want the groomer to trim it up just off the ground for neatness (and when it drags it will break ends so you want to trim those broken ends off). 

If you fold the hair over, it will leave a fold mark. You can iron it out if you want to do a different top knot. I don't really care since I take the top knot down, brush the hair, and put it right back up. Otherwise you do start fresh and straight after each bath.


----------

